# Scales



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Weigh up to 600g, 0.1g resolution. Cheap eBay numbers but they don't miss a beat (unless the battery is low)

  IMAG1295 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Weighing your shots is SO IMPORTANT ( see here) so if anyone doesn't currently own a set you can have these in order to GET WITH THE PROGRAMME.

Cost - a £3 donation to MIND https://www.mind.org.uk/donate - I'll pay the postage


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice gesture Jeebsy


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Surprised no-one has taken this offer up, makes quite a difference weighing/timing and though it seems a hassle once you start getting it right the results are great.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done jeebs. If only other shared your sense of charity


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Going once....


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

It's amazing how many new people come on here asking for help then when a basic tool in your coffee army is put up almost as a gift, no-one will take up this offer.

Come on, wake up you newbies. 3 bloody pounds is all.

Ian


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Going once....


If these are still available I'd like to take them. My current scales aren't sensitive enough. Thank you!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Donate three quid using the above link and send me your address, should get them posted today


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Will do, thank you very much!


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Please, let me know if inkydog does not take it


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Scales arrived yesterday, thank you! Working great and really helpful addition to my kit.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Aww a little late to the party, but that was really nice of you!

Looking for scales myself.


----------

